# aqua vogue led lighting



## jeff61 (7 Aug 2017)

I am setting up a new Aqua one Aqua vogue 245 and have been advised the LED lighting has a PAR rating of 115 at 30cm and a PAR of 50 at 60cm  my water depth is 42cm to the sand bed  -  would this be considered a high  level as far as plants are concerned ?    the lighting looks very bright to look at directly  but the water  probably has  tanins in  as the tank looks dim to look at  - should I  stick to low light plants ?


----------



## alto (7 Aug 2017)

Aqua one is very reluctant to release specifications on their systems - can you find a watt ratting for the light & LED #, list of reds, blues, whites & especially an LED model # would be helpful
(You might try contacting technical support at Aqua one directly if none of this information is on the light box)

If tank looks dim with lights on, you either have very dark tannin stained water or lamp is nowhere near as bright as indicated - a surpriseing number of manufacturers will list PAR values through air rather than water


----------



## jeff61 (8 Aug 2017)

there are 12 blue and a mix of 60 others the rating is 66w the info on the light bar is [ LED - A1 200 - T RoHS ]    the trademark is 2 letters R and U joined together with the R written backwards as if viewed through a mirror 
as I am setting this up as a 1st  tropical with "some plants"  I will probably stick to low light ones or just try a few others and see how they respond


----------



## alto (8 Aug 2017)

Those letters/numbers just refer to the LED connector & RoHS compliance, but as it's only 72 LED & 66w, likely you have a mix of 0.2w - 1w LED's so that PAR is at least possible  
PAR measuring system details would inspire more confidence in actual #'s but regardless should be decent amount of light - though it still seems odd that you'd mention that tank seems dim - try some large water changes to clear water & see how you rate the brightness then

If the reported light data is correct, you definitely want to add a good number of fast growing stem plants/floating plants - or dim light (not all LED drivers are dimmable so it's better to raise the light or add floating plants etc)

Look at plant details on Tropica etc websites, if not supplementing CO2, choose plants with a "low" CO2 demand

Add liquid carbon daily for its algicide benefits, especially while establishing tank (eg first few months)

Have you set up the tank already?


----------



## jeff61 (9 Aug 2017)

Hi tank has been running for only 2 weeks I opted just for a sand substrate manly for initial cost - I am more of a fish person than plants so common easy to grow from my local shop is what I am planting -  5 swords some water wisteria , pond weed , and something similar to cabomba  its more of a suck it and see - with root tabs for the swords but not to sure on which additives [there appears to be lots on the market and until the plants started failing I am not sure of what additives to use -   water about 7.2 ph and 3kh , temp 24 mainly tetras and corys tank gets leds on for 10hrs with no natural  sunlight and as yet only a few diatoms on the sand


----------



## rebel (9 Aug 2017)

@jeff61, your plan for low light plants is a sound one. I think you will do fine with that plan. Let us know how you go.


----------



## jeff61 (10 Aug 2017)

many thanks


----------



## Cactusface (5 Dec 2017)

Hi,
     All I can say is Hooray! I'm getting rid of my Aqua-vogue, always been a pain in the !!

But my LED lighting was rated at 54 Watts I beleive. 
My new Juwel Rio 180 as two LED lamps (like thin T4? tubes) each rated at 23W and 5290 Lumen, so how do you convert that to PAR??

Regards to all.

Mel.


----------



## Cactusface (5 Dec 2017)

Hi All, (Again)

I did use co2 and IE ferts, I had Crypts 30cm+ tall and most plants grew well, but I never got around to lawn or carpet plants which come next.
As we know Watts is a rating of power, not light output, so higher Watts may not be more light, or quality/quantity of light, the RIo has one light at 9000K (Cold White/front) and the other at the standard of 6500K (Daylight/rear).

Regards to all.

Mel.


----------

